# puppy not eating new food



## evader (Nov 22, 2010)

We brought Kali home last Thursday...she is an 8 week old cockapoo. The people we got her from had started her on Purina Puppy Chow and obviously we wanted to switch her to something more healthy...on the advice of someone at the Pet Smart we went with Blue Buffalo Natural Chicken and Oatmeal.

I have been mixing the new stuff in with the old stuff and the first 2 times we did that she ate everything in her bowl. However, since then she seems to be picking out and eating only the Purina Puppy Chow and leaving the Blue Buffalo food in her bowl. Yesterday at lunch I actually put only Blue Buffalo in her bowl for her and she didn't eat any of it.

I'm just wondering if I should take the Blue Buffalo food back to the store and try something else or do I need to give it more time (it's only been 8 meals in total so far)?

What food would you recommend we try for her?

Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi hope everything else is still going well. They are fussy little things we used to have to get the kids to crouch next to Wilfs bowl and pretend to eat it or hand feeding he was and still is a chosey eater. Maybe just slow down on the switch over and do it more gradually so that she does nt notice ... im still feeding Mabel what the breeder gave us plus a chicken wing aday instead of one feed and im planning on trying her on bones and raw food (barf) x


----------



## evader (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks...I'm going to slow the switch over down a bit and put less of the new stuff in for a while.

She is still doing great...only a couple of accidents in the house and they are our fault...the last one I saw her get up and start walking around and knew she needed to go out...just thought I could finish doing what I was doing first...I was wrong 

Last night I took her out and she had a pee. Brought her back in and she went right back to the door and started crying. Took her out again and she went #2 (she has not once done that in the house).

I went to the pet store today and picked up a pork flavoured bone for her (she is constantly biting the table legs). Guy there told me to kind of treat her like a big dog when it comes to bones so that she doesn't chock on them so I got a medium sized one. So far she isn't a big fan of it...for about 3 minutes after I put the bone down she just barked at it. Then she went to lay down in the other room...


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Switching will take time. It did with Axle. I switched him to Evo, he was picky at first and now he loves it. Puppies can get fussy. lol She will eat it sooner or later.

She doesnt like bones?  Axle goes nuts for bones!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

not sure what they are called but Mabel likes those hide?? things you can get them shaped like bones, knots, rings etc and she like tripe sticks .... gives her something to chew x


----------

